# LA with periodontist needed but stimming



## Alisha (Jun 5, 2006)

Hi there
I've spent the entire evening researching LA and pregnancy and having IVF/IUI tx

Now I'm a bit blown away by the conflicting advice

so now turning to FF for some sound advice

after my last pregnancy I've got quite advanced periodontitis so need  root 
-planing (OUCH!!!) but am worried about when this should or shouldn't commence.

There is quite an amount of bacteria present and this can be unhealthy too but I have to have a LA for the two 45 min tx. At the moment I have 1 booked for 4 days before supposed IUI and then second tx about 5 days after IUI in the 2ww which would be around implantation. 

Should I just delay, and await the outcome..

thanks
alisha x


----------

